
Choices = Headaches - Harj
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/11/21.html
======
jwecker
For anyone who hasn't seen Barry Schwartz' presentation at Google, in my
humble opinion it is absolutely essential education for startups.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6127548813950043200 It actually starts
to get into the math of how decisions are made. Invaluable.

------
byrneseyeview
He used the assignment operator instead of the equality operator -- is the
fact that choices are headaches *all Joel Spolsky's fault*?

